# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Blue ramshorn snail

## apistoworld(HK)

blue Ramshorn snail

----------


## silane

*You* sure is apple snail and not ramhorn???

----------


## Quixotic

It's blue ramshorn. Thread title renamed.

----------


## silane

You are definately right, I got some of these in my tank, they are blue spotted when small and get when get bigger, blue patches merged.

----------


## Slayer213

Hi, im looking for blue ramshorn snails in singapore. Can anyone tell me where can i buy some or whos willing to sell... Thanks!!

----------


## Kevin

Blue ram horn? Wow, I would love to see one!

----------


## hyun007

> Blue ram horn? Wow, I would love to see one!


You can see it on this url.
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/show...shorn-Snailsss

There are other nice colors as well.

----------


## marimo

i have not seen blue ramshorn yet
singapore LFS selling is red (looks pinkish orange)
i also saw black
there is also light pink, blue and pearl(culling)

----------


## Slayer213

Blue and pearl? Haven seen that... Where can i get that? Thanks

----------


## Slayer213

Apistoworld, i emailed you but no reply... Can u ship some blue ramshorn to me in singapore???

----------


## marimo

How do we bring livestocks to singapore?
can we go HK and buy and bring in ourself?
There is a street there that has one stretch of pet shop

----------


## Slayer213

I have no idea... Probly not gonna go there myself... Prefer it being delivered... ANYONE HAS ANY EXPEIENCE IN THIS??? Desperate and frustrated that i cant find any blue rams here.... Thanks....

----------


## Kevin

What happened to the pictures?

----------


## chansl

> I have no idea... Probly not gonna go there myself... Prefer it being delivered... ANYONE HAS ANY EXPEIENCE IN THIS??? Desperate and frustrated that i cant find any blue rams here.... Thanks....


Hey slayer213

I saw your post on other shrimp forum asking for blue ramshorn .. LOL .. same as me .. i am looking for it but cant find it .. haha .. i saw your post saying that you imported some from germany .. How much does it cost ? how many you imported?

----------


## xconnect.

> You are definately right, I got some of these in my tank, they are blue spotted when small and get when get bigger, blue patches merged.


Hi how do you get these blue cuties?

----------


## Fiona

> I have no idea... Probly not gonna go there myself... Prefer it being delivered... ANYONE HAS ANY EXPEIENCE IN THIS??? Desperate and frustrated that i cant find any blue rams here.... Thanks....


Hi Slayer, Crshaven might have some stocks on-hand  :Smile:  I heard the boss saying that stocks in but not yet sort out. Gotta wait till Wed. I yet to them myself thou. They are selling at 1.50 each.  :Smile:

----------


## chansl

> Hi Slayer, Crshaven might have some stocks on-hand  I heard the boss saying that stocks in but not yet sort out. Gotta wait till Wed. I yet to them myself thou. They are selling at 1.50 each.


HEY FIONA !!

I just went there .. and the stocks are been reserved by a lady called fiona. I think is you .. hahahaha .. you got a very good deal (if that person is you) because the snails are healthy and big .. I bought their babies and they sell me at 2 dollars --_--"

----------


## Fiona

> HEY FIONA !!
> 
> I just went there .. and the stocks are been reserved by a lady called fiona. I think is you .. hahahaha .. you got a very good deal (if that person is you) because the snails are healthy and big .. I bought their babies and they sell me at 2 dollars --_--"


Hi Chansl, yup.. I reserved 6 pcs  :Smile:  How many babies did u buy? Got picture to share? Thanks!!

----------


## Fiona

Dear all, I managed to have a shot of my blue ramshorn snail last night.. Had to adjust the lightnings for its color to be more vibrant. Pardon me if the picture is not sharp enough..

My Tank.jpg

----------


## Xmant

Finally, your "Christmas Wishes" come truth! :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

Fine looking ones you have.
Hopefully can see people selling in market place soon.

----------


## chansl

wow .. very very nice ... mine is still hiding among the plants ..lol

----------


## Fiona

> wow .. very very nice ... mine is still hiding among the plants ..lol


They will come out soon  :Smile:  I realized that they are very active.. Pretty little things~ Loves^^

----------


## chansl

> They will come out soon  I realized that they are very active.. Pretty little things~ Loves^^


I use my handphone camera to take the pic so may not be that sharp

401453_10150417272796780_587766779_8625061_254676050_n.jpg
404653_10150417280141780_587766779_8625131_202850722_n.jpg

----------


## hyun007

> Dear all, I managed to have a shot of my blue ramshorn snail last night.. Had to adjust the lightnings for its color to be more vibrant. Pardon me if the picture is not sharp enough..
> 
> Attachment 27497


I want one too!!!

----------


## Sam1809

Hi Fiona, i know this is posted very long ago. but do you have any blue ramhorn snail to sell or give me?

----------


## Sam1809

Hi all sorry that i use such an old thread, do anyone where i could get this blue ramhorn snails?

----------


## xeco

> Hi all sorry that i use such an old thread, do anyone where i could get this blue ramhorn snails?


oh my apologies for performing necrosis on this thread but if youre somehow still looking for blue ramshorn snails, there is a bucket of snails at clementi c328 housing turtle shell nerites and blue ramshorns at the store entrance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yeojc

Hi, sorry to bring up an very old post. Im also looking for blue ramshorn for my set up. Been to c328 but couldnt find blue ones. 

Does anyone have them, able to give/sell some? 🙏🏻🙏🏻

----------


## xeco

if c328 currently has no stock you can give green chapter a go, i remember seeing blue rams there weeks ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yeojc

I been to GC last week as well. The person there told me he hasnt seen them for some time hahha, but will contact me if they order :Sad:

----------


## xeco

> I been to GC last week as well. The person there told me he hasnt seen them for some time hahha, but will contact me if they order


12 June 2019, i have been to GC today and they have blue rams for sale. They mustve restocked recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

